# The 'moan about your ex' thread



## AppleBlossom

I am champion when it comes to whinging about my ex and I know a lot of you will agree you also like to do a bit of moaning so thought I'd start a thread especially for that. So, rant away!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'll start :rofl:

My ex is the worst person I've ever met. Period. He honestly is the biggest worthless piece of shit walking the fact of this earth. 

Not only is he completely mean, loves to play mind games, insanely jealous, takes over your entire life, makes you feel guilty, makes you feel like crap for trying to leave him, completely controlling, can't clean up after himself, can't respect anyone, pathalogical liar, made up a completely different life, was a drug addict and hid it from me for a year, uses people for his own benefit and ditches them when they are no good to him anymore, can't keep a job, lies to employers about what qualifications he has, money obsessed, selfish spoiled brat...

he COMPLETELY tried to talk me into having a baby, I didn't want to because I was in school which he completely disregarded, ended up pregnant anyway, tried to convince me to get an abortion, when I reminded him he told me for close to a year that he wanted a baby he goes "people say things they don't mean", completely mentally abused me when I was pregnant, accused me of cheating on him WHEN I was pregnant, expected me to do everything for him when I was puking my guts up, accused me of trying to be "too" pregnant, told me I wasn't really sick when I was in first tri because I was only gagging instead of actually throwing up, told me I was going to be a whale...so I finally leave him. He HAS NOT been in contact with me or answered any phone calls SINCE HE FOUND OUT SHE WAS A GIRL. How friggen pathetic is that?! Since JULY I have not heard from him. I e-mailed him, left him voicemails when she was born and he DID NOT RESPOND.

WHO THE FUCK DOES THAT?!?!?!


Rant over. :rofl:


----------



## Eoz

Mine is quite simply "the sperm donor" and just that.Only bloody good thing he ever done for me the twat!


----------



## cinnamum

4thbump said:


> Mine is quite simply "the sperm donor" and just that.Only bloody good thing he ever done for me the twat!

lol love it!:rofl::rofl::hugs:


----------



## missjacey44

What a great idea! I could go on allday about the waste of space Mr. I cant keep my d*** in my trousers but im in a good mood :D and i wont let him ruin it!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well I'll have a rant although you probably know all about him by now! 

So my ex was a lovely when I met him and was always going on how he wanted to spend the rest of his life with me and have kids. Then I got pregnant and he played the whole, oh I'll be there for you both forever bullshit. And I, blinded by love (ha!) believed him. Then he started to change. I had Grace after a few months of him being iffy with me. And it all went downhill from there. He would call me nasty names, be sarcastic whenever I said anything, he wouldn't sleep with me, wouldn't show me any kind of affection. He NEVER ONCE did a night feed or get up when she was waking up 6/7 times a night and I was getting 3 hours broken sleep, one time I went out with my friends for a break and when I came home he moved her crib to my side of the bed and went to sleep. He never bathed her or fed her when she started weaning and rarely bottle fed her or changed her. Then in about November I had enough and kept telling me to stop treating me like shit. He said he would. He didn't. So we split up in december. And he's been a dick ever since. He has taken loads of her things because 'he bought them' things like her clothes, toys and high chair. He never calls to see how she is in the week, he is planning on going back to uni when he can't even afford things now with a £24,000 a year job. And to top it all off, those gay 'experiences' he had when he was younger apparently never went away and he has always known he was gay and neglected to tell me this until he had a baby with me and gave her his surname and then he buggered off to have his own little life that he wanted to have before I had Grace but gets to see her when HE wants at weekends so gets the best of both worlds and still has the CHEEK to tell me things like 'But I work really hard.' and 'don't forget to bath her every night.'

PRICK


----------



## navarababe

OMG what a great thread, thanks bexy hun :hugs:

My ex is VERY confusing. And thats the hurtful thing really. Hes all nice to me one day etc, then doesnt talk to me much the next. He was up last night for dinner etc, we got on great, felt good. Then normally i'll get up about 9, log on computer and we'll speak etc, but this morning i felt as if i deserved a long lie, so about half 10, i heard my mobile ring and it was him, first thing he said was "YOU OK" he siad he thought there was something wrong as i hadnt been on, he hasnt phoned me in morning in such a long time so this morning was a nice surprise. So i eventually got my ass online and he said he was going to take a engine out a car and he'd talk to me later which was kool, i spoke to him briefly at 2oclock, then ever since then we've not spoke, hes offline on his msn (which is un-usual) as his computer is on 24/7, i then tried to phone him, got no answer, so i have blocked him on the computer and im not going to phone him or text him!! :cry:

I just want the man i met back, the man who would do anything for me, who would fight for me, now he doesnt care, hes prob shacked up in bed with his ex girlfriend (TART) Sorry for the long rant, just feeling REALLY low today. x


----------



## captain-ally

My ex and I were best friends for 6 years before we eloped in Nov '07. I got pregnant on our honeymoon, but m/c in January due to an accident at work (I fell off a 4-wheeler while loading it onto the back of a pickup truck when the loading ramp broke in half) we were both devestated and talked about trying for another one. We waited until I'd gone treeplanting for a couple months to get healthy again, then got pregnant again in July. Our marraige wasn't all roses, but we're both argumentative people so we expected that. 

He'd stopped drinking until about August this past summer, when I started finding bottles hidden behind the couch and in the computer desk drawer. He also started taking caffeine pills, drinking 3-4 energy drinks and several coffees a day. He got a second job "to save for the baby" but it was really to sleep with his coworker. Then I find out that he gets drunk at my father's 50th birthday party and tells a bunch of my brother's friends that he's probably going to leave me (I heard about this after he left). 

Then one day, he comes home and tells me - without a speck of emotion - that he's just not interested in being a father or husband anymore and packs his bags. He signed an agreement that he would never contact us again if I never claimed child support with a sigh of relief, the *******. And he wonders why I threw a candleholder at his head. I'm actually more upset that I broke that candle holder.. it was my favourite one!

Just when I thought he couldn't ruin my life any more, I find out at my last appointment that he's given me HPV as well. No doubt it was passed along from his new girlfriend. Well, I'm lucky that's all he gave me and not something that could hurt the baby (like aids or herpes or something) At least I've got a treatable version of it. It's like every time I turn around, he's done something else to slow me down or stop me. 

I'll just keep my fingers crossed that he gets hit by a bus.


----------



## starbucks101

LOL love this thread :) 

My Ex, wow he is really just a very silly, very pathetic little man. His sperm is the thing im greatful for in our entire relationship, and everynight i was gagging and cringing feeling him breathing down my neck and humping my legs is completly worth just one second of being around our beautiful daughter :) 

The Second best thing he's done for us is keep himself and his crazy-ass family away from her and give her the oppurtunity to thrive and not be exposed to his negative influences. 

So its not so much a rant as im actually really pleased he's stayed away, especially seeing the young girl he's humping now!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'd post but I'll get stressed and angry :rofl: But alls I can say is I HATE THE LAD!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh Donna its great stress relief :rofl:


----------



## angels330

loving this thread! well my ex is a stupid ass as youd expect in this thread lol. ive known him for 6 years but got together almost 3 years ago. i was pregnant once before my lo now and as we had only just got together was convinced the right thing to do was have an abortion, i was very upset for a long time and he didnt really get over that as he complained i was miserable for a whole year (ass) but he promised me it wouldnt happen again. obviously it did and he said we can do this and everything was fine until i was 3 months where he started shouting at me to et rid of the baby. i left him because of the verbal abuse. anyway he then decided it was all my fault and he didnt want to be a father, got himself a fiance and has never looked back. no contact since june last year, absolutely nothing apart from a few threatening texts emails after his family found out as he wasnt planning on telling them. his loss! x


----------



## tinkabells

Oh i'm loving this thread, think some people know my situation i wasn't acually with the father we were on off for a year then it comes out his beenw ith his ex who his got a baby with already the whole time even though he says everytime we were together he wasnt with her, yeah right and now he doesnt wanna no i havent seen him since that night, his with her, i dont wanna be with him and i think he cant understand that!!

But i am in quite a good mood so i cant rand too much either, but loving this!!! xxx


----------



## captain-ally

starbucks101 said:


> LOL love this thread :)
> 
> My Ex, wow he is really just a very silly, very pathetic little man. His sperm is the thing im greatful for in our entire relationship, and everynight i was gagging and cringing feeling him breathing down my neck and humping my legs is completly worth just one second of being around our beautiful daughter :)
> 
> The Second best thing he's done for us is keep himself and his crazy-ass family away from her and give her the oppurtunity to thrive and not be exposed to his negative influences.
> 
> So its not so much a rant as im actually really pleased he's stayed away, especially seeing the young girl he's humping now!


Yeah, chatting today with my cousin (who's ex kidnapped her son once already) I started to appreciate my situation even more. I'm looking forward to raising a little person by myself, extra work aside. I don't have to consult anyone on how to raise her. What I say goes, lol. It's kind of a comforting feeling. Money I can get anywhere - I just want him GONE. (but as I've said before, I wouldn't be opposed to him falling under a bus too :rofl:)


----------



## Tilly

Don't take this the wrong way, as im not laughing at your situations - some of them sound really bad, but this thread has had me giggling so much because of the words you use - "twat, pathetic little man" etc.

Great idea for a thread lol:rofl::rofl:


----------



## starbucks101

captain-ally said:


> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> LOL love this thread :)
> 
> My Ex, wow he is really just a very silly, very pathetic little man. His sperm is the thing im greatful for in our entire relationship, and everynight i was gagging and cringing feeling him breathing down my neck and humping my legs is completly worth just one second of being around our beautiful daughter :)
> 
> The Second best thing he's done for us is keep himself and his crazy-ass family away from her and give her the oppurtunity to thrive and not be exposed to his negative influences.
> 
> So its not so much a rant as im actually really pleased he's stayed away, especially seeing the young girl he's humping now!
> 
> 
> Yeah, chatting today with my cousin (who's ex kidnapped her son once already) I started to appreciate my situation even more. I'm looking forward to raising a little person by myself, extra work aside. I don't have to consult anyone on how to raise her. What I say goes, lol. It's kind of a comforting feeling. Money I can get anywhere - I just want him GONE. (but as I've said before, I wouldn't be opposed to him falling under a bus too :rofl:)Click to expand...


It is isnt it, when i think of all the cr*p he and his other ex put his 5yr old daughter through, it makes me so glad he's staying away from Emily. 

She's so clever and so advanced for her age, talking scholarship clever by the sounds of what our health visitor has said. The last thing she needs is her donar messing it all up... 

Well over my dead body anyway, I'll move back to Kent if he tries to get access to her. :witch:

I wouldnt want myex to go under a bus, i'd feel awful for the poor bus driver! although if he wants to set himself on fire again... lol


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

ooo, its good to finally have somewhere to rant about these perthetic excuses of men. :happydance:
Well this is my story... I was 18 when i met my ex, a silly alcohol minded, free spirited 18 yr old :rofl:. We were really only sex buddies if im honest, i then found out he was married :dohh: but tbh that didnt bother me at the time.
well until i fell in love with him :blush:

well although it wasnt an ideal relationship, i was fickle and settled for it. But even with this situation, he was lovely, the best boyfriend this whole world could ask for, he always included me, i knew his family and friends (i guess his wife was the only one who didnt know)(well i think she did). 
i saw him every evening with out fail and even spent time with his children :-k
but after a year or so, it turned nasty, we'd argue, fight and make up.. that became the norm!

well after 2 yrs of being together i fell pregnant, unitentionally but i cant say i wasnt happy. And so was he. But once i was pregnant all feelings i had for him just disappeared, i made any excuse not to see him, i just couldnt bare to be in his company.. 
i also new that our situation was no situation to bring up a baby. So i ended our relationship, and told him there was no reason to talk through the pregnancy and i contct him when i had lexi or if i needed to b4 then.
He agreed... 
but then started getting nasty.. when i ignored him, he started with the threats, saying hed have me beaten up so there would be no baby :cry:
among others. 

i contacted him once id had lexi and he came to the hospital to visit, which was very awkward...
he visited 2 when i returned home, the second he was pissed as a fart and acting a complete and utter twat face so i told him politely to "fuck off and come back when he can be arsed with his child"...

weve not seen him since.. and Lexi is nearly 18 months old.

he says hello now n again on msn but it always ends up in a slanging match.

his best one is his recent message, asking if i have a new boyfriend...
i said "what has it to do with you"
his reply..... "i have a right to know whos in my daughters life"

wtf.... what a nob head!!!!

well thats my story in short.... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

WTF is wrong with these guys brains!? What a bunch of winners


----------



## starbucks101

wow Lexi's mummy! that's a story and a half lol :) 

My ex just uses the "i hate you so much that i couldnt be around you so i cant see her" line... 

His loss at the end of the day, his family must be so proud of him lol!! although to be fair, his big sister seems to be the only one with remotley any sense! 

I have his new girlfriend as a friend on facebook, but havent spoken to her, or my ex really. 

He made me PMSL once, when i tried to get in touch with him asking if we can sort out child support, "you only ever contact me when you want money" LOL No sh*t sherlock, you dont want to see your daughter so im not going to invite you round for a tea party am i!?!?!?!


----------



## tinkabells

Wow there are so many of them out there, i think they should all be shopped and sent to an island of there own to think of there actions but never let off of it!! xxx


----------



## missjacey44

Why are men so selfish?! I always keep thinking, he will regret what hes done when hes older because hes missed his first borns life... but something is telling me.. he wont even care or give it a second thought! Do they ever change?!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

starbucks101 said:
 

> wow Lexi's mummy! that's a story and a half lol :)
> 
> My ex just uses the "i hate you so much that i couldnt be around you so i cant see her" line...
> 
> His loss at the end of the day, his family must be so proud of him lol!! although to be fair, his big sister seems to be the only one with remotley any sense!
> 
> I have his new girlfriend as a friend on facebook, but havent spoken to her, or my ex really.
> 
> He made me PMSL once, when i tried to get in touch with him asking if we can sort out child support, "you only ever contact me when you want money" LOL No sh*t sherlock, you dont want to see your daughter so im not going to invite you round for a tea party am i!?!?!?!

:rofl::rofl: sorry thats a short as i could get it pmsl... and reading it back he actually doesnt sound as bad as he was! :wacko:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I think they should all have their balls chopped off and be done with it. Fuckers


----------



## brownhairedmom

Bexy you crack me up :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Lexi's Mummy said:


> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> wow Lexi's mummy! that's a story and a half lol :)
> 
> My ex just uses the "i hate you so much that i couldnt be around you so i cant see her" line...
> 
> His loss at the end of the day, his family must be so proud of him lol!! although to be fair, his big sister seems to be the only one with remotley any sense!
> 
> I have his new girlfriend as a friend on facebook, but havent spoken to her, or my ex really.
> 
> He made me PMSL once, when i tried to get in touch with him asking if we can sort out child support, "you only ever contact me when you want money" LOL No sh*t sherlock, you dont want to see your daughter so im not going to invite you round for a tea party am i!?!?!?!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: sorry thats a short as i could get it pmsl... *and reading it back he actually doesnt sound as bad as he was!* :wacko:Click to expand...

Mine doesn't sound 1/2 as bad either. Vile twerps!


----------



## missjacey44

Im so glad this thread is here now!!! 

I cant believe what im hearing. Iv just been told by another girl that she was pregnant in january just gone and had a miscarriage (of corse it was his) so not only this.. He got the girl he cheated on me with pregnant, had an abortion then got her pregnant AGAIN. And also now this other girl.

Does he twat not learn anything?!!!! He has one kid already that he does not take care of but still sleeps about knowing he could end up with a million kids that he knows he will never take care of!! I cant believe it..!!! 

I told him the other week i was posting a necklace he brought for me back in the post.. iv now decided to send a few condoms in the package too!!! Maybe with a little note about how to actually use one!


----------



## captain-ally

Has anyone notice how much we're allowed to swear on this thread? :rofl: I'll admit, the poor bus driver would have to deal with killing someone. Maybe I should just keep a crowbar by the door, lol.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

missjacey44 said:


> Im so glad this thread is here now!!!
> 
> I cant believe what im hearing. Iv just been told by another girl that she was pregnant in january just gone and had a miscarriage (of corse it was his) so not only this.. He got the girl he cheated on me with pregnant, had an abortion then got her pregnant AGAIN. And also now this other girl.
> 
> Does he twat not learn anything?!!!! He has one kid already that he does not take care of but still sleeps about knowing he could end up with a million kids that he knows he will never take care of!! I cant believe it..!!!
> 
> I told him the other week i was posting a necklace he brought for me back in the post.. iv now decided to send a few condoms in the package too!!! Maybe with a little note about how to actually use one!

:-k have we got the same ex :rofl::rofl:

My ex has 6 (definate) kids including lexi.. 2 are to an ex (twins age 7/8ish)who have now been adopted due to unknown circumstances :?
3 with his wife.. and lexi.

but the other day i heard that his current "girlfriend" is pregnant too:dohh:guessing there situation wil end up simarlar to mine..

so 7 kids and only see 3..... (thats prob only cause there his wifes)
what a prick....


----------



## Monkeh

I'm so glad that my ex (so far) is staying out of my life.

Crapping it though incase he decides he wants to see River when she's born. He can fuck off and die though. No way is he getting anywhere near her.

He's a dirty filthy scumbag paedo who really should be locked away in some mental institution. I feel sorry for each of the different girls he's regularly seen out and about with. Clearly they have no idea. He's just with them to get a shag though so maybe they're into that, who knows. All I know is I'm well shot of him and I hope I never see him again.


----------



## AppleBlossom

If we weren't allowed to swear we wouldn't be able to rant. So all in all girls, men are *******s and should be thrown down a well?


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yeah I think that sums it up!


----------



## captain-ally

bexy_22 said:


> If we weren't allowed to swear we wouldn't be able to rant. So all in all girls, men are *******s and should be thrown down a well?


Oh the irony :rofl::rofl::rofl: you got bleeped for saying *******s


----------



## missjacey44

bexy_22 said:


> If we weren't allowed to swear we wouldn't be able to rant. So all in all girls, men are *******s and should be thrown down a well?

Definitely! :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## missjacey44

Does anyone elses ex feel they can control whos in your life now? Even though they dont see you or take care of baby.

My ex seems to think he can tell me im not allowed a man... ever... or another baby with anyone else because 'it might affect tye emotionally' according to him!


----------



## AppleBlossom

My ex does still see Grace so he thinks he controls me even more. For example the other week he tole me to make sure I bath her every night. WTF? If I choose to only bath her once a fortnight that has bugger all to do with him!


----------



## dollygirlie

oh how I have to contribute towards this thread lol!

Hmmm my ex, when I first met him around 8 years back off a dating site, I thought he looked like a lassie dog, but I thought hey I would give him a chance  We had a coffee, I thought he was a bit wet as he forgot where he parked his car and his mother and sister kept ringing, but still I thought he was sweet as he blushed a few times having not had a girlfriend before.
He went home long drive back to where he lived up north, logged on MSN that night I said I had a nice time today what did you think of me his reply was "I thought you were overweight" which hit me like a bomb. Anyway any self respecting woman probably wouldn't of saw this twat from that point onwards, but because I had a low self esteem I did the deadly mistake and saw him again and again.
What followed was constant put downs about my weight, digs whenever I ate, starving me when I came over to visit, idiotic exercise routines, I almost lost my life walking by a cliff top whilst he was trying to walk my weight off, and his reply was "I am only doing it cos I care about your health - yeah right" He proposed to me, as he wanted me to move in with him, we ordered the engagement ring, he talked to his mum, she put a stop to the engagement, he laughed about it, backing out of it, I had to pay for the ring, he made a joke of I was the only women he knew that would pay for my own engagement ring.
When I went over to stay with him, sometimes he would expect me to pay for my own food and gas and electric, he would stay on his computer most of the time throughout my stay, esp a couple of Christmasses ago, was the worst one I ever had, I stayed downstairs getting drunk on bacardi and coke whilst he buggered off upstairs on his games the entire Christmas.
So at this point I had - had enough, I broke up with him for 6 months, he kept pestering me, saying he missed me, his sister said he was depressed, so I gave in and saw him last summer, I was doing fine without him, anyway one thing lead to another and it ended up that he would keep coming down for sex, would make excuses why he can't go out, can't afford it, I got pregnant, I was told I couldn't have babies, he said that I should terminate as he couldn't afford the maintainance. I didn't he didn't speak to me in 3 months because of that decision, he makes a comeback, says he will support us, when really he just wanted sex, was getting to the point where I was in tears whilst he was humping me in bed, he wouldn't leave me alone, or respect the fact that I didn't want to have sex feeling non too great pregnant, he never talked about the baby, never bought anything for her, because I was gonna take the decision of leaving him off the certificate he suddenly decides he wants to be in the baby's life. He has taken paternity leave off next week, but has no intention of seeing the birth or me, he said he would see me the week after and spend a few days, I told him I do not want him to stay with me, he can get a hotel, he said sod that ill bring my airbed, this was only this morning, he has no respect for me, on his paternty leave he will probably take his mother out on holiday like he always does, one day this twat will get what he is owed. Recently too he has decided to take someone out, so much for not affording to look after a child, why didn't I see this earlier, why did I leave it too late to work out what a 1st class prat mind fu**er this guy is.
Anyway shall have my phone switched off now until after the birth, I am not taking anymore guilt hassle till I am ready to face it, with professional help I think


----------



## tinkabells

Can you not change your phone number?1

I'm still loving this thread, just puts a smile on my face,not cos everyone is unhappy but because im not on my own in thinkin men are bumholes lol xxx


----------



## captain-ally

I was thinking about the control factor yesterday. That's what I'm the most tired of. I've got my ex boyfriend (from a couple years ago) controlling me financially with a lawsuit (I have to pay him $300/month until August, just to get rid of him for good), my ex husband controlling my freedom (I can't go where I want downtown without the chance of running into him, so I mostly just stay in the house) and my ex lover controlling me emotionally (even though he doesn't know it, it's still annoying)

We need to pick an island and make it man free, so we've got a place to escape to.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Dollygirlie, that's terrible!! What a dick!


----------



## Monkeh

Dollygirlie, thats awful!! :hugs:

Captain-ally, I'm liking your island idea. Sounds like a plan!! :D


----------



## brownhairedmom

More island, I say!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Or maybe we could send them to an island. Be one pretty full island!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lovin this thread.....Heres my story!!!Involves 2 Exs....

So i was with my ex carl when i was 18/19 for a year but broke up because we argued so much and he treated me like shit and i was a bitch to him......since then we were always sex buddies and thats all its been for 4 1/2 years....

Then i met Jason, was with him for a couple months on and off! He is younger than me and soooo immature and OMG i have never met anyone who lies as much as him, for example he told me his ex told him her baby was his but turns out it wasnt....he met her when baby was 6 months!

Anyways, broke up with jason end of june....went back to carl in July! Was on the pill....but in september found out i was pregnant but the dates went back to beginning of july so i thought it had to be jasons, told him and after him telling me he wantd a baby with me he was tellin me to get rid of it, ill be a shit mum, im to much of an alcoholic to be a mum (i used to go out every weekend), my baby will come out a throw back etc! Then i found out that the first two weeks ur not actually pregnant so my conception date was when i was with carl, so waited for my 12 week scan to confirm this and they said yer, so told jason and he called me every name under the sun sayin he DID want the baby and i was evil yadda yadda yadda!

Told Carl and he was ok, the next day i was a slut and a whore i trapped him i always wanted a baby and he doesnt believe me!

So this was in october, ive had carl randomly call me saying im a slut and ill be a shit mum no-one will wanna no me as ive trapped someone into having a baby!
Jason ringing me sayin he knows im lying and the baby is his and im lyin cos i think he will be a bad parent!

Reading this back it actually doesnt sound to bad lol, bad i cant even descriibe the drama the tears the arguements that has been around me for the past 7 months!

Me and Carl are finally on common ground and he is being a really decent guy now that he knows im not the devil in carnate lol, jason still calls and harrasses me ive had to threaten him with the police because of it!!

You girls really are stars for going thru what u all have, good on you all for staying strong!!

All men are Wankers tho..End of story Lol!!! xxx

Sorry i no its long x


----------

